# Testosterone Lipoderm



## mrinvicible14 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I am about to jump on the testosterone lipoderm (cream), which is 150mg/ml.
Going to be using this on daily basis for next 3 months straight. 
Wanting to know if anyone has used it and what have their results been like?
And what change should I be expecting?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you have kids and/or a significant other be careful you don't transfer the cream onto them through contact. Most will tell you they much prefer injections to topical agents.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

topicals aren't very effective because you absorb very little of the compound.  So for a full cycle that is going to get expensive as hell. I have a friend who is scared shitless of needles and just can't man up and pin (no its not georgia guys...). He ran a "cycle" using dermals. Showed some progress but of course PCT'd like a fool and lost it all. Put on a couple pounds of muscle maybe but lost a lot of fat. He did clean up his diet a bit though. Tough to say. Personally I'd just go get an injectable and do it the way nature never intended.


----------



## event462 (Feb 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> topicals aren't very effective because you absorb very little of the compound.  So for a full cycle that is going to get expensive as hell. I have a friend who is scared shitless of needles and just can't man up and pin (no its not georgia guys...). He ran a "cycle" using dermals. Showed some progress but of course PCT'd like a fool and lost it all. Put on a couple pounds of muscle maybe but lost a lot of fat. He did clean up his diet a bit though. Tough to say. Personally I'd just go get an injectable and do it the way nature never intended.



This brings up a question I've been meaning to ask you guys Pillar. I've decided to hold off using any gears per EVERYONES recommendation and just clean up my diet but here's the question. My doctor already suspects me of low test so he has me set up for blood work this next Friday. My question to you is if I do get prescribed Test, which would be free since I'm a vet, should I take it and never even worry about any type of cycle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

TRT and cycles are completely different beasts. One is a therapeutic regimen to get you healthy hormonal levels and improve QOL. Running a cycle or blast has nothing to do with therapy and is meant to get you progress to your strength or physique goals. No one can answer that question for you besides yourself.


----------



## event462 (Feb 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> TRT and cycles are completely different beasts. One is a therapeutic regimen to get you healthy hormonal levels and improve QOL. Running a cycle or blast has nothing to do with therapy and is meant to get you progress to your strength or physique goals. No one can answer that question for you besides yourself.



Well I planned on waiting 6-12 months before I did a cycle, I just wasn't sure since I'm so new to this site if it would be harmful to my health.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you're being put on TRT than it's because you are hypogonadal. While being hypogonadal isn't a life-threatening condition it is still serious enough to warrant therapy. If the guys here advised you to wait before running a cycle I would have to agree but TRT isn't a cycle. Think of it like painkillers. After a surgery or breaking your arm the doctor might give you some painkillers to help with the pain. This is therapeutic and he's only giving you enough to help you. Now if you took 17 of them at once and start crushing them up or free basing them it would turn the therapy into something else...namely abuse.


----------



## event462 (Feb 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> If you're being put on TRT than it's because you are hypogonadal. While being hypogonadal isn't a life-threatening condition it is still serious enough to warrant therapy. If the guys here advised you to wait before running a cycle I would have to agree but TRT isn't a cycle. Think of it like painkillers. After a surgery or breaking your arm the doctor might give you some painkillers to help with the pain. This is therapeutic and he's only giving you enough to help you. Now if you took 17 of them at once and start crushing them up or free basing them it would turn the therapy into something else...namely abuse.



That many pain pills I call a party but I definitely see your point! So I'm assuming that more than likely they will put me on the cream because of what the doctor says. Would it be a good assumption to also assume that they would only give me enough to bring me to the middle range for someone my age? I don't want to ask the doctor because I don't want him to think i'm hinting around for a higher dose...even though I am!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

If they give you the topical option I would reject it in favor of injections. If you have a family the cream can rub off on them and cause them problems, it's not absorbed as efficiently as injections are, and most just generally prefer injections to creams. 

It's a good assumption that if put on some type of therapy your levels would be brought up to range. Whether the middle of the range or upper end of the range will depend on the doctor and how you feel.


----------



## event462 (Feb 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> If they give you the topical option I would reject it in favor of injections. If you have a family the cream can rub off on them and cause them problems, it's not absorbed as efficiently as injections are, and most just generally prefer injections to creams.
> 
> It's a good assumption that if put on some type of therapy your levels would be brought up to range. Whether the middle of the range or upper end of the range will depend on the doctor and how you feel.




Well I'm guessing any TRT will help with workouts and muscle mass to an extent, just not the same level as a cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> Well I'm guessing any TRT will help with workouts and muscle mass to an extent, just not the same level as a cycle.



TRT will basically help you out to get to the point you would have had you been healthy and eugonadal. You won't get bodybuilder big on TRT alone.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 17, 2014)

+1 Honestly a TRT dose of test does not do a ton for me especially if I'm not busting my butt in the gym. A lot of it has to do with estrogen control too.


----------

